# Canon MG7550



## Vinzzz25 (14 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelqu'un connait-il la procédure pour remettre à zéro les niveaux d'encre d'une imprimante canon MG7550 ou un logiciel qui permet de le faire sous Mac ?

j'utilise peu mon imprimante, et mon imprimante me signale qu'une cartouche d'encre Noir 550 XL PGBK est à remplacer... Je suis persuadé qu'il reste de l'encre dans cette cartouche puisque je n'ai imprimé qu'une vingtaine de pages depuis que j'ai remplaçé mes cartouches ...

Je soupconne fortement Canon de faire la même chose qu'Epson concernant l'obsolescence programmée en bloquant l'impression au bout d'un certain temps.

j'ai vu certains tutos sur YT où il fallait appuyer sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et power avec une certaine procédure , mais la touche avec le picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'apparait pas sur le panneau de mon imprimante (certaines touches sont tactiles dont celle du stop , elles apparaissent à l'allumage mais disparaissent aussitôt)  ... seule celle du Power est accessible. (donc impossible de faire la manip)


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2019)

Selon cette vidéo qui mentionne la génération MG...






...il faut maintenir ces 2 touches entre 5 et 8 secondes...




Autre vidéo...


----------



## Vinzzz25 (14 Août 2019)

Merci Locke , je viens d'éditer mon #1
je n'ai pas d'accès à la touche stop , elle n'apparait pas sur le panneau de mon imprimante (je n'ai que la touche power)
j'avais vu tes vidéos avant de poster






Le niveau des 5 autres cartouches est au 3/4 ... et c'est celle qui est XL pourtant qui s'affiche comme vide ...
evidemment c'est tjrs quand on a besoin d'imprimer que ça arrive 

Bref , je rachèterai une cartouche ... car ça bloque l'impression
mais c'est vraiment l'arnaque ...

j'ai trouvé un logiciel de reset du compteur d'encre mais qui fonctionne sous windows (et qui date un peu )... mais je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec ça ... surtout si ça déconne encore plus après !


----------

